# Paternal Semen Stops Preeclampsia



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Studies show that preeclampsia is caused by the unborn baby’s DNA being rejected by the mother’s body as a parasite. By intaking the biological father’s semen into her body on a regular basis (especially by swallowing his sperm) during the months before the pregnancy through the end, the woman protect her health and the unborn baby.

You need to ingest the father’s DNA on a frequent basis so that your body will be familiar with it and not reject the fetus as a parasite.

Just Google the words “semen pre-ecclampsia” and read the medical literature and news articles.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sc...against-miscarriage-new-evidence-suggests/amp

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/24011785/

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ps...do-it/201602/biological-function-oral-sex?amp


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Craig, you have one fascinating mind!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

lol


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Well, we've known for years that preeclampsia was related to a women's partner. Women would have it with their first few pregnancies, get remarried and have more children and not have it with their second partner. I never in my wildest dreams imagined a study would show the cure to be oral sex with swallowing. 

Next time I have a preeclampsia patient I'll be sure to tell her she should have provided more blow jobs to her husband. I'm sure he'll love me for it. LOL


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs. Conan has never swallowed but she was "saturated" during pregnancy so maybe that helped?

She had a healthy pregnancy with an extremely short labor.

She was insatiable during most of her pregnancy probably a week into her 8th month or more.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Mrs. Conan has never swallowed but she was "saturated" during pregnancy so maybe that helped?
> 
> She had a healthy pregnancy with an extremely short labor.
> 
> She was insatiable during most of her pregnancy probably a week into her 8th month or more.


Yes, it doesn’t need to be taken orally. Vaginally and anally also work. But swallowing appears to be the most effective method.

Women who use condoms every time for birth control, then stop using condoms to get pregnant — and women who only have baby making sex during ovulation — they get pregnant, feel ultra-nauseated and so have little or no sex during the pregnancy. They should know that the lack of frequent exposure to the biological father’s semen is literally nauseating and highly dangerous to both the mother and child.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Hate to burst your bubble guys but here are the findings directly from the source: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/24011785/

"Preeclampsia risk decreased significantly with increasing vaginal exposure to paternal semen (test for trend p<0.05). Women in the highest 10th percentile of vaginal exposure had a 70% reduced odds of preeclampsia relative to women in the lowest 25th percentile of exposure (aOR=0.3; 95% CI: 0.1-0.9). *Oral seminal fluid exposure was not associated with a reduced risk of preeclampsia. These findings are congruent with the immune maladaptation hypothesis of preeclampsia causation and indicate that paternal antigen exposure via the vaginal mucosa may facilitate immune tolerance to paternal HLA.* "

TL/DR: Only vaginal deposits necessary.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

If a woman isn’t trying to get pregnant, she still should try to get frequent exposure to semen. There are all sorts of health benefits a woman gets from that. For example, Google the words “semen depression” or “semen exposure health benefits.”

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sh...rticles/1079514/health-benefits-of-sperm/amp/


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

CraigBesuden said:


> If a woman isn’t trying to get pregnant, she still should try to get frequent exposure to semen. There are all sorts of health benefits a woman gets from that. For example, Google the words “semen depression” or “semen exposure health benefits.”
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sh...rticles/1079514/health-benefits-of-sperm/amp/


These claims were generally discounted by the scientific community after the study was torn apart. 


This article explains the findings and the subsequent fallout from the published study on which these urban myths are based. 
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...-else/201209/semen-antidepressant-think-again




> Recent articles in The Daily Mail and The Sun have reiterated outlandish and far-fetched claims about the health benefits for women of semen. These assertions are actually based on a decade-old study that made the extraordinarily bold argument that semen has an antidepressant effect in women (). Although widely-reported in the media, this study appears to have generated little scientific interest and no follow up studies testing whether this proposition is actually valid have been published.[1]*One unexpected consequence of this paper was the President of the American College of Surgeons losing his job over an ill-considered Valentine’s Day joke.* The study was correlational in nature and *provided no direct biological evidence for the idea that semen has an antidepressant effect*. A well-known research principle is that correlation does not imply causation, and there are plausible alternative explanations that the authors of the study did not take into consideration. *Furthermore, close examination of the scientific literature shows that there is no basis at all for taking this claim seriously.*.....
> 
> .....What the study actually found was that women who did not use condoms during sex had lower levels of depressive symptoms compared to women who usually or always used them, and to women who abstained from sex altogether. The authors argued that vaginal exposure to semen was the causal mechanism underlying this effect, arguing that semen has components including various hormones, particularly prostaglandins, that are readily absorbed into the woman’s bloodstream and that these have an antidepressant effect.....
> 
> ......the argument by Gallup et al. that semen has an antidepressant effect is not only lacking any direct evidence, there does not even appear to be any plausible biological reason to believe that the components of semen have a beneficial effect on mood. The authors acknowledged that more definitive and direct evidence is needed, e.g. manipulation of the presence of semen[2] or measures of seminal components in the bloodstream. However, no studies providing such evidence appear to have been done and there is probably little justification for investigating such a far-fetched hypothesis. There are plausible psychological mechanisms that could explain the relationship between condom use and depression, such as pre-existing depression, personality differences, or “turn-offs” associated with condom usage, that have not been adequately explored and seem more likely to yield informative results.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> Hate to burst your bubble guys but here are the findings directly from the source: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/24011785/
> 
> "Preeclampsia risk decreased significantly with increasing vaginal exposure to paternal semen (test for trend p<0.05). Women in the highest 10th percentile of vaginal exposure had a 70% reduced odds of preeclampsia relative to women in the lowest 25th percentile of exposure (aOR=0.3; 95% CI: 0.1-0.9). *Oral seminal fluid exposure was not associated with a reduced risk of preeclampsia. These findings are congruent with the immune maladaptation hypothesis of preeclampsia causation and indicate that paternal antigen exposure via the vaginal mucosa may facilitate immune tolerance to paternal HLA.* "
> 
> TL/DR: Only vaginal deposits necessary.


That's what Mrs. C got during her pregnancy in spades.:wink2:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I volunteer to test such study findings. lol

I'm surprised no one posted that, yet. You guys are slow. 


Single women may apply for consideration.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Lila said:


> These claims were generally discounted by the scientific community after the study was torn apart.
> 
> 
> This article explains the findings and the subsequent fallout from the published study on which these urban myths are based.
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...-else/201209/semen-antidepressant-think-again


Hey, just because you know, doesn't mean you have to spoil the fantasy for everyone. :grin2:


----------

